# Right to Work in Illinois



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this was already shut down....


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

It may have been shut down in your municipality, but it goes up in front of the house in Springfield on the 14th. Here's an article from the Sun Times.

http://chicago.suntimes.com/politic...les-vote-right-work-urges-rauner-give-details


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

lisa madigan shut it down


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

All Lisa Madigan did was say it was against federal law that Rauner would let it be decided on a county basis. She said it was to be imposed on every county or none at all. It goes in front of the house on may 14th in Springfield per mike madigan, for a vote, and for rauner to clarify his while intentions on this.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Steal from the poor and give to the rich. Nice motto Bruce. I'm so proud he is my governor.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is it just me or does il. seem to have one of the most corrupt govs.? not just now, but YEARS!


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm 35, and as long as I can remember they keep going to prison after their term is up...sometimes before


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been happening a lot longer than that, m


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Indiana is right to work, and for the past 2 years 134 members were traveling over the borders to Hammond Indiana to work at BP. Chicago had one of the worst construction employment in the country. Right to work??? Better than no work available.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

134 electricians have been at the BP plant in Whiting alot longer then two years. I have been doing service calls out there for at least ten. And I always check in. Was there open calls to be filled? The local guys should be carding and making sure any out of local guys are permitted to work there. Right to work is more then just working wherever you want. Its about losing prevailing wages and collective bargaining rights.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

LoVolt134 said:


> 134 electricians have been at the BP plant in Whiting alot longer then two years. I have been doing service calls out there for at least ten. And I always check in. Was there open calls to be filled? The local guys should be carding and making sure any out of local guys are permitted to work there. Right to work is more then just working wherever you want. Its about losing prevailing wages and collective bargaining rights.


Prevailing wage is the law here though. Will the right to work really change the prevailing wage requirements?


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, when a state goes "right to work", prevailing wages are lost from what I understand.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

LoVolt134 said:


> Yes, when a state goes "right to work", prevailing wages are lost from what I understand.





So , what is Right to Work ?





Pete


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

LoVolt134 said:


> Yes, when a state goes "right to work", prevailing wages are lost from what I understand.


Then apparently you don't understand what right to work is. You should really google it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

pete87 said:


> So , what is Right to Work ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means you have the right to apply for a job at an employer without being a member of the local union, which only special people can get in, all others are excluded.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

It also means that employers have a better opportunity to hire whom ever they choose. Which means they have the right to hire at rock bottom prices, which further lowers our worth as electricians, and drives wages down. 

I am not union, but I'm smart enough to realize unions are a major contributor to why I'm able to charge customers at my prices. I would rather be thought of as a "scab," then own a business in a Right to Work State.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> It also means that employers have a better opportunity to hire whom ever they choose. Which means they have the right to hire at rock bottom prices, which further lowers our worth as electricians, and drives wages down.
> 
> I am not union, but I'm smart enough to realize unions are a major contributor to why I'm able to charge customers at my prices. I would rather be thought of as a "scab," then own a business in a Right to Work State.


The unions are not going anywhere. They would not have this problem if they opened their doors to all the electricians.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> The unions are not going anywhere. They would not have this problem if they opened their doors to all the electricians.


There is no reason for them to open the doors here in Illinois. 
It's a non license state. Only towns and cities may require a test for a local license.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> It also means that employers have a better opportunity to hire whom ever they choose. ...


Actually for jobs other than in the trade unions, the employers can still hire any one that they want to. It is just that the new hire will have to join the union if it is not in a right to work state.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Right to work legislation is simply to attack the pac contribution money. If you think union or non union will prosper in a right to work state, simply pull up data on RTW states and look at their overall income status.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> There is no reason for them to open the doors here in Illinois.
> It's a non license state. Only towns and cities may require a test for a local license.


Yes, only contractors are licensed.



I sill don't see how wages will go down. Some people use the south as an example, but wages have historically been depressed there.

Even with the depression we just went through the unions did not take a package cut. The tract home work is GONE for them. All new construction resi tract housing is non union now. Before 2009 they had a lock on that here as well. They also lost a ton of commercial work. 10 years or so ago owners / gc would not even consider doing some of the work now that is non-union....it is almost a slap in the face.

They are still funded and going, just like the energizer bunny. (If I lost that much market share in a five year period, I would be out of business, or at least thinking what am I doing wrong?)

I didn't see the per hour drop in wages, even on the non-union side in this latest depression, and the hiring was good, for a contractor..... Yes, there was not a lot of work to go around. (we've all always had the issue of someone willing to work for less, this is nothing new.)

Why do you think the government wants to double (in some parts) the minimum wage.......They will double the tax revenue. Would the government ever do anything that would cut their revenue stream....I doubt it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

We now supposedly have statewide licensing. If they can get the enforcement thing right, I think it will do more to level the playing field than any thing else. In our more rural area, the union has done nothing for our wages, prices charged, etc. It's probably different down in the Madison area but I wouldn't want to live in that liberal hole. About the only thing that Scott Walker's policies have affected around here are the public unions. They shouldn't have been unionized in the first place. I've heard the slowest way to die is to get run over by a county truck................:laughing:


----------

